# Hakkoryu jujutsu



## Burnerbob (Aug 26, 2010)

Any DoJo's on Long Island ?


----------



## chrispillertkd (Aug 26, 2010)

You might want to check out the following link: 

http://www.hakkoryu.com/contact.php

Pax,

Chris


----------



## govmulestyle (Sep 1, 2010)

http://www.suigetsu.com/mainpages/headinstructors.html

This hakko ryu school is from shihan palumbos line.


----------

